# Fehler beim emergen von kde-meta

## Ranziger Pansen

N'abend schön !

Hatte mein Gentoo gerade frisch über ein Terminalfenster installiert und danach den X-Server.

Aber beim emergen von kde-meta bricht die Installation immer aus dem gleichen Grund ab (kde-base/kopete).

```
 To support Video4Linux webcams in this package is required to have

 =x11-libs/qt-3* compiled with OpenGL support.

 Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl".

 

 ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.7 failed.

 Call stack:

             ebuild.sh, line 1711:  Called dyn_setup

             ebuild.sh, line  762:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

   kopete-3.5.7.ebuild, line   62:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

         die "Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE=\"opengl\"."

  The die message:

   Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl".

 

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.
```

Ich habe qt3 gerade mit dem Useflag opengl noch einmal emerged, aber ich bekomme immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Was kann ich noch tun? Muß ich nach der Lösung dieses Problems noch einmal kde-meta stundenlang... emergen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Sicher, dass du =x11-libs/qt-3* angegeben hast und nicht nur "qt"?

Bei "qt" nimmt er den Slot 4 und nicht den 3.Slot den KDE benötigt.

tobi

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

jetzt bricht er hier ab

```
>>> Messages generated by process 31668 on 2007-11-01 15:35:40 for package x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4:

LOG: postinst

After a rebuild of Qt, it can happen that Qt plugins (such as Qt/KDE styles,

or widgets for the Qt designer) are no longer recognized.  If this situation

occurs you should recompile the packages providing these plugins,

and you should also make sure that Qt and its plugins were compiled with the

same version of gcc.  Packages that may need to be rebuilt are, for instance,

kde-base/kdelibs, kde-base/kdeartwork and kde-base/kdeartwork-styles.

See http://doc.trolltech.com/3.3/plugins-howto.html for more infos.

>>> Messages generated by process 31668 on 2007-11-01 15:37:18 for package kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1:

ERROR: compile

ERROR: kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1 failed.

Call stack:

        ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

        ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

        ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

        ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called kde-meta_src_compile

  kde-meta.eclass, line  380:  Called kde_src_compile

       kde.eclass, line  170:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

       kde.eclass, line  340:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

       kde.eclass, line  322:  Called econf '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc'

        ebuild.sh, line  632:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

           die "econf failed"

 The die message:

  econf failed

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Ist das normal, das bei Gentoo bei jedem emergen Probleme auftreten? Selbst wenn ich Gentoo im grafischen Modus installiere bricht er immer irgenwo weg und die Installation scheitert. An der Hardware kanns nicht liegen, die ist nicht neu und Win hat immer funktioniert. Wollte mit meinem alten Rechner prüfen ob Gentoo tauglich für meinen neuen ist um evtl. Wind*** abzulösen.

schöne Grüsse

----------

## Max Steel

jeder dieser Gentoo installer sind ehrlich gesagt shice.

Das beste Ergebnis erzielst du allein per "Handarbeit"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## mv

 *Ranziger Pansen wrote:*   

> Ist das normal, das bei Gentoo bei jedem emergen Probleme auftreten?

 

Nein. Aber es ist normal, dass man nach bestimmten Upgrades von Bibliotheken die Programme neu emergen muss, die diese Bibliotheken benutzen. Normalerweise macht man das mit revdep-rebuild, aber bei manchen Sachen (wie hier: qt) funktioniert das nicht - deshalb wurde bei qt ja auch extra die Warnung ausgegeben. Vermutlich musst Du zuerst kdelibs neu emergen, bevor Du die anderen KDE-Sachen emergen kannst. Genaueres kann man aber nicht sagen, weil man aus Deinem Posting nicht die eigentliche Fehlerursache erkennen kann: Du solltest den emerge-Output am besten immer speichern (PORT_LOGDIR in /etc/make.conf setzen) - dort könntest Du sehen, welcher ./configure-Test tatsächlich fehlgeschlagen ist.

----------

## musv

Steht doch alles da, warum es abgebrochen hat. 

1. Wenn du Kopete mit Webcamunterstützung installieren willst, brauchst du scheinbar qt mit OpenGL-Support. Also wirf mal einen Blick in Deine USE-Flags

2. War das alles, oder hast du da was rausgeschnitten? Der Warnhinweis von der QT kann's nicht sein. 

 *Ranziger Pansen wrote:*   

> Ist das normal, das bei Gentoo bei jedem emergen Probleme auftreten? Selbst wenn ich Gentoo im grafischen Modus installiere bricht er immer irgenwo weg und die Installation scheitert.

 

Grafischer Installer = mehr Probleme als Installation per Konsole ohne Installer, d.h. anders ausgedrückt: "Trotz daß ich Benzin ins Feuer gieße, brennt das Feuer noch weiter"...

Und normal ist es nicht, daß Gentoo bei jedem Emerge abbricht, aber es kommt durchaus häufig vor. Hohe Konfigurierbarkeit und viele Updates verursachen eben auch etwas mehr Arbeit. Wenn Dich der Zeit- und Konfigurationsaufwand an Gentoo zu sehr stört, solltest du eher zu einer Binärdistro greifen (Ubuntu, Suse, Fedora).

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder!

Also, ich habe Gentoo noch einmal ganz frisch installiert. Danach den X-Server und dann wieder kde-meta. Und was passiert ist der gleiche Mist.

Er bricht wieder mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung, wie oben, bei Kopete ab. Ich hatte das USE-Flag opengl gesetzt und trotzdem bricht er ab.

Ich hab auch den Hinweis von mv, kdelibs noch einmal zu emergen, ausprobiert. Auch durch die Angabe von PORT_LOGDIR in /etc/make.conf gibt nicht mehr output. QT habe ich auch mit dem USE-Flag opengl emergd.

Finswimmer hat mich darauf hingewiesen, daß er beim emergen von qt den 4. Slot benutzt. Aber wie emerge ich den 3.Slot?

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben KDE zu installieren, und das auch im schlimmsten Fall ohne Kopete.

Habe in anderen Foren auch Themen mit dem gleichen Problem gesehen, nur war die Lösung bei mir nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch einen Hinweis, bitte.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Ranziger Pansen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Finswimmer hat mich darauf hingewiesen, daß er beim emergen von qt den 4. Slot benutzt. Aber wie emerge ich den 3.Slot?

 

Generell: emerge =$Paketname-$Version installiert dir ein Paket in der gewünschten Version.

Da du nun jedes 3er Qt haben willst:

emerge =qt-3* -pv

Tobi

----------

## mv

Wenn Du den Slotnamen kennst (mit eix oder im ebuild nachschauen), kannst Du diesen auch angeben:

```
emerge -1 qt:3
```

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

Ich danke Euch wie verrückt   :Very Happy: 

Ich hatte immer die falsche Syntax zum Emergen von qt3, aber die letzten beiden Tips waren top.

Qt3 installiert, danach noch einmal kdelibs und zum Schluß habe ich noch einmal kde-meta drübergejagd.

Zum Glück hat kde-meta nur die noch offenen Pakete installiert. Endlich X, endlich gehts weiter.

Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle   :Very Happy: 

Schöne Grüsse

----------

